# YS828T Idle and High RPM



## Maxi5566 (Dec 3, 2018)

I lost my Service/shop manual for my YS828, so I cannot confirm if my RPM are still good. Anyone has the manual and could tell me the idle and top rpm?

thanks


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I did a quick google search and found this, it doesnt specify the 'T' model, a 828TM model and a 828WM. It looks like both are 4000 max rpm.









Specifications; Wiring Diagram - Yamaha YS624T Ower's Manual [Page 24]


Yamaha YS624T Manual Online: specifications, Wiring Diagram. L-C::j .Y--C::j - B T .:.. ..... .:.:.:.: Ii Cd Main Switch G-825 Y Yellow 011/4 Tci Unit G-835 B Black (J Iiid Spark Plug G-831 L Blue C,Ii/Ii 8-802 B/W Black/White 1111/1 1 R , -46-...




www.manualslib.com





Hope that helps you out.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Here's a link from Yamaha Canada for a manual, you just need to put in the blowers info, hopefully giving you all of what you need.



Yamaha Owner's Manuals


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

sledman8002002 said:


> Here's a link from Yamaha Canada for a manual, you just need to put in the blowers info, hopefully giving you all of what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha Owner's Manuals


You won't find the manual there, it's discontinued.


Maxi5566 said:


> I lost my Service/shop manual for my YS828, so I cannot confirm if my RPM are still good. Anyone has the manual and could tell me the idle and top rpm?
> 
> thanks


Maxi if you send me a message I can direct you to the service and owners manual. However here's the section you need.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

And as English Cat shows, the correct max RPM is 3800 for the 8HP engine.


----------



## Maxi5566 (Dec 3, 2018)

cpchriste said:


> And as English Cat shows, the correct max RPM is 3800 for the 8HP engine.


I understand the "high" position (throttle) on this YS828 (a newer model than mine) is the equivalent of my "Operation" mode?


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Maxi5566 said:


> I understand the "high" position (throttle) on this YS828 (a newer model than mine) is the equivalent of my "Operation" mode?


Yes, that lever controls how much power is being output. You want to keep it nice and low while it warms up, and then bring it up high for work.


----------



## blake292 (Oct 15, 2021)

English_Cat said:


> .....if you send me a message I can direct you to the service and owners manual.


I'm in need of a YS624 service manual. Could you please point me in the right direction? Thanks!


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

blake292 said:


> I'm in need of a YS624 service manual. Could you please point me in the right direction? Thanks!


Send me a message.


----------

